# Muscle mag routines



## D-Lats (Dec 31, 2011)

Ive been training for a long time using basically the same routine. Im thinking of trying a routine from musclemag for the upcoming UK challenge. Has anyone ever used one of these routines with any luck? Im feeling i need to shake things up.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes! A long time(many many years) ago I tried Micheal Francois's power program. I would have to say it was pretty good. I definitely gained some strength. To bad he got sick. He was doing some damage as one of the top pro's of his time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2011)

Its not a revolution to follow those routines but...i think every one falls into a groove of doing straight sets heavy as they can...volume...following a set in stone program can give you all those variables we take for granted....forced reps...rest pause....supersets...diff rep schemes


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bro I do my own variation of dorian yates blood and guts routine 
Check it out on bodybuilding.com  
I just modded it to suit my preferences


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice ck ive done that for a few years off and on. Im going to shake things up and run an 8 week reverse pyramid routine. Its also a different order of bodyparts, since arms and legs are my weak points they will be trained at the start of the week. Im hoping that giving them the brunt of my energy at the atart of the weak ill gain an advantage.


----------



## rangermike (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice ck ive done that for a few years off and on. Im going to shake things up and run an 8 week reverse pyramid routine. Its also a different order of bodyparts, since arms and legs are my weak points they will be trained at the start of the week. Im hoping that giving them the brunt of my energy at the atart of the weak ill gain an advantage.




.....my legs were always a weak point.  I started going really heavy Squats and Deads on Monday.....hitting them again on Thursday with lower weights and high reps.  Not sure if it is a popular method....but my legs have grown quite a bit in the last 6 months following this regiment.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm starting a new routine today. Figured a new year, I might as well start something new. Going with DC training. Check it out. It's interesting.


----------



## Cork (Jan 3, 2012)

I always feel that muscle mag routines are more of a joke than anything.  Maybe I am just too accustomed to seeing the ones where you "DO THIS ROUTINE AND GET 5INCHES ON YOUR CHEST IN 2 WEEKS!!!" and it has you doing chest 3 times a week.

What is the routine that you have planned?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cork, most muscle mag routines are actual routines utilized by power lifters and bodybuilders. Written by thoes athletes. They typically say what they do, but not the weights they utilize.
I could be wrong but IMO when they say they do 3x8 they might be doing those sets and reps with 350lbs whereas someone else may only be able to utilize 185lbs. However (this is where I may need correcting) there is a fundamental difference in lifting something that weighs 300lbs for 8 reps than 200lbs. I would like to learn more about this.
One of my workout partners on on chest day can only lift a small % of what I do. For example I am in the high 300s he is in the lower 200s. When I bust my ass and knock down 3-4 sets in 320+lbs I am DEAD. But, when he does 3-4 sets in the 200s he seems to not be nearly as fatigued as me.
I suppose I am ranting and I got off on a tangent


----------



## dizzyphil (Jan 3, 2012)

For the past couple of years, every three months I will change to the 5 x 5 heavies on core exercises. I do this for 4 weeks then go back to my 'regular' routine. My regular is split on four days with two off then back again. When I change to the 5 x 5, I go every other day.

My 5x5

Deadlifts
Seated Shoulder Press
Squats
Flat Bench Press
Lat Pulls
Abs (crunces, leg lifts, weight ball toss)

I will also do push-ups, chin-ups, and kettleball swings to keep the blood going. It has really helped me but, every body is different right!?!

Diz


----------



## Cork (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha yes that was a little bit of a tangent.  So what you're saying is that you need routines with progression built in.  You can't just go in and "Do 3x8 with moderately heavy weight."  Muscle Mag routines leave too many loose ends.  Heavy is such a relative term, its absurd to use.  I have been guilty of it myself, but just think about it in your own experiences.  If "heavy" were the only guideline I went by, I'd never dead lift over 200lbs.

So what does the mag suggest?  Does it have progression?  Like "Do 3x8 at 75% your 1rm"?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 4, 2012)

The routine i chose is a fairly basic mass routine. Putting my weakest parts earlier in the weak to utilize energy. I agree with ck that these are more geared toward a specific bodypart with focus on heavy weights and above avg intensity. This routine isnt so different from my normal style of volume training but itz a change from the excercises i normally use and tho order id put them in. Im running a log its in my sig. Check it out i log my weights as well and you guys can give me some pointers


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2012)

D-Lat, you should look into DC training if you are trying to build up weak areas.  I really liked it when I did it and saw growth in my chest, legs and shoulders.  I wish I didn't have to fight off an injury that stopped me early cause it was the most fun I had with a routine in a while; it is definitely a great one for a bulking cycle.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 4, 2012)

I tried dc for a bit but i dont like having to workout with a book. Sometimes i feel strong sometimes i dont.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pushups!


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 5, 2012)

Ever try PHAT training? Good article at simply shredded


----------



## jimm (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm guessing this thread is a joke.

Who the fuck reads muscle mags lmfao


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 6, 2012)

D - When Im mid-way through my cycle I run something like this.... 
Mon-chest/shoulders/tris
Tues-back/bi's/legs
Wed-cardioab's
Thurs-chest/shoulders/tris
Fri-back/bi's/legs
Sat-Sun-cardio/ab's

Mon&tues just regular sets then thurs&fri supersets but I also switch up the exercises. Ill post my workout if you want me to?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

jimm said:


> I'm guessing this thread is a joke.
> 
> Who the fuck reads muscle mags lmfao



I read md and musclemag every month. Is that not cool? Or you cant afford them so you are hating?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 6, 2012)

Monday - Back, Bi's, Legs
Pull ups (wide grip) - 50 reps
Bent Rows - 4x10,8,8,6
DB or Cale Rows - 3x10
Straight Bar Curls - 4x10,8,8,6
Seated Alt DB Curls - 4x8-10
Preacher Curls - 3x8-10
Squats - 5x12,10,8,8,6
Deadlifts - 3x8,5,3
Extentions - 3x10-12
Standing Calf Rasies - 4x15-20

Tuesday - Chest, Shoulders, Tri's
Bench - 4x10,8,6,4 Every 3rd week use DB
Incline - 4x12,10,8,8
DB Flyes - 4x8-10
Seated Military Press - 4x10,8,8,6
Arnold Press - 3x8-10
Side Lateral Raises - 3x10-12
Tricep Extensions - 10,8,8,8
DB French Press - 3x8-10
Tricep Pushdowns - 3x10-12 Alt bar each week

Thursday - Back, Bi's, Legs
Lat Pulldowns - 3x10-12 superset with T Rows - 3x12
Hyperextensions - 3x15
BB Curls - 3 sets of 21's
Alt Hammer Curls - 3x10 superset with Cable Reverse Curls 3x10-12
Alt DB Curls - 2x Run the rack superset with Preacher Curls - 3x Stripping method
Squats - 4x10,8,8,6 superset with Leg Press - 4x12,10,10,15
Leg Extensions - 3x12-15 superset with Leg Curls 3x10-12
Lunges - 2x12
Standing Calf Raises superset with Seated - 4x15-20

Friday - Chest, Shoulders, Tri's
Bench Press superset with DB Flyes - 3x10-12
Incline superset with Cable Crossovers - 3x10-12
Push ups - As many as you can in 2 minutes
Side, Front, Rear Laterals, Upright Rows, and Shrugs - 2x5,4,3
Close Grip Bench Press superset with Skullcrushers - 3x12-15
One Arm French Press - 3x10-12 superset with Dips - 3xfailure
Rope Pushdowns superset with Overhead Rope Pushdowns - 3x15


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

Sick thanks bro im going to through that in my mix once in a while


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 6, 2012)

I use this every couple of months, and I really put on some size. 

I finally got my nutrition in check so Im looking to grow some more.


----------

